# Greater than 180 degree hinge



## baileymwmw (Dec 22, 2018)

I have face frame cabinets with 1 1/4 inch overlay doors. I have one cabinet which I'm hoping to allow the door to open between 180 and 270 degrees. Is there any solution out there for this situation?


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Rockler has 270 degree hinges. They are expensive at about $30 per pair.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

There are problems with the 270 degree hinges that @Tom-G recommended. They will not work for @baileymwmw. 

They are designed to work with frameless cabinets, mounting to the inside of the cabinet. baileymwmw has a face frame cabinet with 1-1/4 inch overlays. Here are links to the expensive hinges that Tom-G mentioned, and also less expensive hinges with the same issue:
Not Recommended: https://www.rockler.com/aximat-hinges-with-270-degree-swing ($30)
Not Recommended: https://www.rockler.com/270deg-overlay-hinge ($10)

Based on the description, it appears that baileymwmw is using euro style hinges. I have not seen anything in euro hinges that swings wider than 170 degrees. I doubt it exists, because the hinge would have to swing the door across the overlay area and beyond it, and nobody knows for sure how much more cabinet is beyond the overlay area to swing around. Sure, you can make educated guesses to target common uses, but I wonder if there is enough demand to justify making it. 

I think baileymwmw will have to choose between a common 170 degree euro style hinge, or modify the door and frame to accommodate a true 270 degree hinge. 

Hopefully others will join in to suggest alternative solutions.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification. I remembered seeing those hinges but didn’t think through the application.


----------



## baileymwmw (Dec 22, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I was pretty sure I knew the answer already but I can dream, can't I?


----------



## Garth (11 mo ago)

They make euro hinges that are greater than 170*
I have an end cabinet that uses a -45* to 170*(degree) hinge. They broke a few years ago and they are a bugger to find. Please lemme know if someone has a source. Thanks


----------



## Kenh3497 (Jun 5, 2021)

Look at the hinges on the trunk lid of your car. That design will get you a wide arc. But, they are kind of unsightly and will consume a lot of space behind the cabinet door. If you can set the hinge point at the front of the door that will get you a large arc. This would be similar to a refrigerator door.


----------

